# Bobcat Urine.......



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I have been harvesting the bladders from my catches and freezing it. I have kept the females seperate from the males......Should I mix them or what?I have only used commercial so far. I know there is some biology involved here, but I do not know enough yet to use it effectively. Also I have heard you guys talk about saving parts or glands for lures. I need to know what to keep, and the best way to make lures with it. Thanks!


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

after you have the animal skinned the only glands i kno of two glands on the backs of there back legs up on the thigh. they are white and i guesss if you have enuf of them you can just place them at ur set with some urine :sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you collected the anal glands and sex organs as well? If you have kept everything separate I would leave it like that. A female gland lure could prove to be very effective during mating season.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Things are looking up!  Rangeman


----------

